# Trying to delete files but cannot locate them



## Schism169 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hay guys I'm trying to delete 2 files from my sd card but I dont remember how i put them there in the first place. I tried using a root explorer but could not find the files, nor could i find while my phone is plugged into my pc.

When I boot into recovery and click on "Install from sd card > Choose zip from sdcard" I see it there along with other files such as
- 0
- alarms/
- backup+ downloads
- DCIM
- download

and some other files.

When I g to the "0" folder I see all the files I see when I open up root explorer.

In other words the only time I see the files is if I go through recovery and click on "Install from sd card > Choose zip from sdcard"


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

Do you have a \Legacy folder? It may be in there


----------



## Schism169 (Sep 28, 2012)

no i dont =( 
anyone else with an idea?


----------



## goblue13579 (Jul 10, 2012)

/data/media/ is the actual location of the "sdcard" internal storage, try there. Everything should be somewhere in that folder.

You could try using the 'readlink -f [FILE]' command in recovery. When you boot into recovery, get an adb shell and go to the file's location however you can. Then enter 'readlink -f [FILE]' without quotes and replacing '[FILE]' with the name of the file. That will give you the actual path to the file after parsing out the symlinks.

There's also the find command, but I hate it. You can try to figure it out if you want: http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_find.htm


----------



## Schism169 (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow. Thanks man. It was in /data/media/ folder!


----------



## VoidFox (May 22, 2013)

Holy sh... Goblue13579.. Nice info but all that to find a file?? I'd never follow any of your tuts lol

Kinda late but I would've said to install es file explorer or something... Some of those got the search function..

Sent from S3 - GT-I9300 + Siyah 1.9.1 + Slim 4.2.2 build 5 + CM10.1


----------

